# Wellbutrin for ibs????



## lookingood (Sep 12, 2002)

Has anybody tried this drug for their ibs D? I just came from the dr. and this is what he has given me, he says it will help with the depression and D. I have no sex drive at all so he said he didnt want to put me on the paxil cause that would make my sex drive even worse. One dr. told me this drug would not help at all for ibs but another one told me it would. So will this help or not????? What kind of side effects can i expect? How long will the side effects last?


----------



## Isis5244 (May 4, 2003)

Hi Looking good,Antidepressants used specifically to treat IBS are most often SSRIs. Wellbutrin doesn't fall into this category, it doesn't work on seretonin levels. SSRIs are known to cause sexual side effects, Wellbutrin is not.One of the possible side effects of Wellbutrin is constipation, so if you are IBS-D and you also happen to have this side effect, it might help you that way. Treating the depression, which is often accompanied by anxiety, can have a beneficial effect on IBS regardless of how it does the job chemically. Try checking the FAQ on their site http://www.wellbutrin-sr.com/dtc/faq.html#FAQ I hope this helps...


----------



## LHR (Jul 9, 2003)

my personal experience with wellbutrin is that it did decrease my sex drve the first couple weeks when i initially started to take it.. also had some funky lucid dreaming.. . these side effects moderated themselves and the wellbutrin seems to help me much.


----------

